# Download Google's Smart reply app for extra-swift responses



## editor (Apr 24, 2018)

It's built into the new OS, but if you're impatient (like me) you can download the APK here.

Read what it does here: Google’s Reply app is woefully bland — exactly the way it should be
A Google R&D team wants to bring Smart Reply to all your chat apps


----------



## souljacker (Apr 24, 2018)

This has been included on the Gmail app for a while. It's uncannily good with its suggestions.


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2018)

souljacker said:


> This has been included on the Gmail app for a while. It's uncannily good with its suggestions.


Yes - this app extends it to WhatsApp and Hangouts too, presumably with more to come.


----------



## cybershot (Apr 25, 2018)

Cool.


----------



## Santino (Apr 25, 2018)

Sounds great!


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 25, 2018)

Stupid app. If I sensed someone had used it to reply to one of my texts, I might not bother texting them again


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2018)

Orang Utan said:


> Stupid app. If I sensed someone had used it to reply to one of my texts, I might not bother texting them again


How might you "sense" that? And who cares anyway? The whole point of instant messaging is that it's quick and gets the message over swiftly. Why should I care if they personally typed 'OK' in response or just clicked the 'OK' offered by this app?


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 25, 2018)

editor said:


> How might you "sense" that? And who cares anyway? The whole point of instant messaging is that it's quick and gets the message over swiftly. Why should I care if they personally typed 'OK' in response or just clicked the 'OK' offered by this app?


Cos personal communications are important
If someone just typed 'yes I am here' to a text it would feel a bit off


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2018)

Orang Utan said:


> Cos personal communications are important
> If someone just typed 'yes I am here' to a text it would feel a bit off


So you're in a rush and running for the train for a hot date. The date texts you and says, "Are you on your way"?

You could stop and pen a nice lengthy reply - and the miss your train - or you could just hit the suggested, "Yes, I'm on my way" reply and get to catch your train and meet your date.

The whole point of this is that it doesn't prevent warm personal communications, but it's handy for quick answers when you're in a rush. Or busy doing something else and don't want to be fiddling about with your phone.


----------



## bemused (Apr 25, 2018)

Orang Utan said:


> Cos personal communications are important
> If someone just typed 'yes I am here' to a text it would feel a bit off



Text messages are hardly personal communications imho. People only text because they don't think it's important enough for a chinwag.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 25, 2018)

editor said:


> So you're in a rush and running for the train for a hot date. The date texts you and says, "Are you on your way"?
> 
> You could stop and pen a nice lengthy reply - and the miss your train - or you could just hit the suggested, "Yes, I'm on my way" reply and get to catch your train and meet your date.
> 
> The whole point of this is that it doesn't prevent warm personal communications, but it's handy for quick answers when you're in a rush. Or busy doing something else and don't want to be fiddling about with your phone.


But the example you gave is not a good one. 'I'm on my way' ain't that helpful


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 25, 2018)

bemused said:


> Text messages are hardly personal communications imho. People only text because they don't think it's important enough for a chinwag.


Nonsense. People text to avoid the chinwag.


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2018)

Orang Utan said:


> But the example you gave is not a good one. 'I'm on my way' ain't that helpful


It would be if I was waiting around and wanted to know if you were, err, on your way or not.


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2018)

Orang Utan said:


> Nonsense. People text to avoid the chinwag.


Some do, some don't. So you use the appropriate communication as necessary. Sometimes a short answer is more then enough.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 25, 2018)

editor said:


> It would be if I was waiting around and wanted to know if you were, err, on your way or not.


So, late then? Then you need to apologise then say why and when.


----------



## ricbake (Apr 25, 2018)

It is a bit "I don't have to pay any attention to my life - google does it for me"
How much information about you do you want them to have -
Google Knows Literally Everything About You - Here's How To Delete That Data


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2018)

Orang Utan said:


> So, late then? Then you need to apologise then say why and when.


No - I'm about to make the train just in the nick of time if I didn't have to stop and write a wordy personal text message


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2018)

ricbake said:


> It is a bit "I don't have to pay any attention to my life - google does it for me"
> How much information about you do you want them to have -
> Google Knows Literally Everything About You - Here's How To Delete That Data


It's opt in, but if you've got any kind of smartphone on your person that total privacy ship has long since sailed.


----------



## ricbake (Apr 25, 2018)

Absolutely!


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 25, 2018)

editor said:


> No - I'm about to make the train just in the nick of time if I didn't have to stop and write a wordy personal text message


No point sending a message then!


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2018)

Orang Utan said:


> No point sending a message then!


Not if the person messages me to check that I'm still coming.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 25, 2018)

editor said:


> Not if the person messages me to check that I'm still coming.


Yes, if I've arranged to meet someone, then there's no further need to text unless you're gonna be late. Sending a weird impersonal I'm on my way is a complete waste of time, and you seem to be concerned about wasting precious seconds typing a personal message


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 25, 2018)




----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2018)

Orang Utan said:


> ...you seem to be concerned about wasting precious seconds typing a personal message


You've argued yourself into a circle! Anyone, if it's not for you, jog on. I'm sure others will find it useful (and you'll probably end up using it yourself once you see it in action and get used to it). Toodle-pip!


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Apr 25, 2018)

Useful for when your driving?


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 25, 2018)

editor said:


> You've argued yourself into a circle! Anyone, if it's not for you, jog on. I'm sure others will find it useful (and you'll probably end up using it yourself once you see it in action and get used to it). Toodle-pip!


I'm just poopooing three word texts that people can't even be bothered to type themselves. If it's not worth typing, it's not worth sending


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 25, 2018)

Do you use predictive text, swift key, G board, or anything similar when typing on a gadget?


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 25, 2018)

twentythreedom said:


> Do you use predictive text, swift key, G board, or anything similar when typing on a gadget?


SwiftKey is brilliant but it allows you to choose your own words rather than multiple choice robot responses.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Apr 25, 2018)

Thought I'd have a look. I can be boringly predictable and if it's any good I can see a use. See how good it actually is at estimated times and the like.


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2018)

Orang Utan said:


> SwiftKey is brilliant but it allows you to choose your own words rather than multiple choice robot responses.


Err, that's EXACTLY what Smart Reply does. It offers a choice of responses.


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2018)

Orang Utan said:


> I'm just poopooing three word texts that people can't even be bothered to type themselves. If it's not worth typing, it's not worth sending


That really is a monumentally stupid comment. If someone messages you with a YES/NO question, what possible difference can there be to the 'worthiness' of their reply if the two choices were conveniently offered up by the software?


----------



## cybershot (Apr 25, 2018)

Does anyone actually still type when in Private, I’ve just done this with my voice for example. The only annoying bit is adding grammar after, but it’s still quicker than typing!


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Apr 25, 2018)

cybershot said:


> Does anyone actually still type when in Private, I’ve just done this with my voice for example. The only annoying bit is adding grammar after, but it’s still quicker than typing!



Sometimes, it's bloody clever tech, but they really really need to make it easier to add gammer!


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 25, 2018)

some people like writing


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 25, 2018)

Orang Utan said:


> SwiftKey is brilliant but it allows you to choose your own words rather than multiple choice robot responses.


So if you type "ok see you soon" or whatever using SK rather than selecting "I'll be there soon" or whatever from Gmail suggested responses, that's somehow different and less robotic. Right.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Apr 25, 2018)

So far none of them have been that helpful and some just downright weird. I also don't think I've ever said LMAO. Especially when someone was telling me she's having a shit time.


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 25, 2018)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> So far none of them have been that helpful and some just downright weird. I also don't think I've ever said LMAO. Especially when someone was telling me she's having a shit time.


You don't _have_ to use them. It's just an option, should you find it more convenient.

You people


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 25, 2018)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Sometimes, it's bloody clever tech, but they really really need to make it easier to add gammer!


Gammer


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Apr 25, 2018)

twentythreedom said:


> You don't _have_ to use them. It's just an option, should you find it more convenient.
> 
> You people



At least I'm trying it, rather then being weirdly belligerent. Also it appears notifications don't disappear when you click on them, they have to be swipped out the way after. 



twentythreedom said:


> Gammer



Yeah. The dangers of predictive text and dislexia.


----------



## twentythreedom (Apr 25, 2018)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> At least I'm trying it, rather then being weirdly belligerent.


 Fair enough 



> Yeah. The dangers of predictive text and dislexia.


Indeed


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Apr 26, 2018)

I think I need to delete this. I'm part of a Facebook group conversation for a place I work for where they ask if people are free for short notice bookings. There's a fair few people in it. 

It just suggested "I love you". Embarrassing would not even begin to cover that one if I hit it by mistake.


----------



## editor (Apr 26, 2018)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> I think I need to delete this. I'm part of a Facebook group conversation for a place I work for where they ask if people are free for short notice bookings. There's a fair few people in it.
> 
> It just suggested "I love you". Embarrassing would not even begin to cover that one if I hit it by mistake.


Thing is, if you're answering by email hitting that wouldn't send it - it just puts it in the message so you can edit it before sending, just like you can do in SwiftKey that Orang Utan  loves so much.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Apr 26, 2018)

editor said:


> Thing is, if you're answering by email hitting that wouldn't send it - it just puts it in the message so you can edit it before sending, just like you can do in SwiftKey that Orang Utan  loves so much.



Ah. OK. It pops up in my Notifications, I assumed it would send straight away in the intrests of efficiency. I'm not testing the theory with that conversation though.


----------



## Edie (Apr 26, 2018)

Nope, don’t like this. And I’ve had it used on me before, and I didn’t like it then. Lazy. Rude.


----------



## editor (Apr 26, 2018)

Edie said:


> Nope, don’t like this. And I’ve had it used on me before, and I didn’t like it then. Lazy. Rude.


Not sure how you can be sure one's person "OK, I'll be there soon" was written by them or suggested, but whatever.


UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Ah. OK. It pops up in my Notifications, I assumed it would send straight away in the intrests of efficiency. I'm not testing the theory with that conversation though.


In WhatsApp it fires off whatever is offered up but in (desktop) GMail it just puts the text into the email which you can then edit/change.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Apr 26, 2018)

editor said:


> Not sure how you can be sure one's person "OK, I'll be there soon" was written by them or suggested, but whatever.
> 
> In WhatsApp it fires off whatever is offered up but in (desktop) GMail it just puts the text into the email which you can then edit/change.



Yeah, this wasn't an email (despite being work). Will have to be wary.


----------

